# Getting Started in Reining



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

I want to start taking reining lessons and was wondering if any of the experienced reining riders can tell me what to look for in a trainer. I rode English for 15 years, did the whole competition circuit as a teen and young adult and all that good stuff, but the last 3 years I've been riding Western, mainly on trails and doing some barrel racing but I REALLY want to learn how to rein. And not just get on and go spin and slide, lol, I want to really learn the intricacies of it and hopefully begin competeing but I'm not sure what to look for in a GOOD reining trainer. Any advice on what questions to ask them and what to look for? (Aside from, obviously, making sure the horses are healthy, in good condition, and happy etc.) Thanks!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

There are quite a few people who may call themselves reining trainers but do not compete. This is just my experience, but they are not really someone you would want to learn that skill from unless they are professionals. In other words, you want a trainer who has clients who show in recognized reining shows. The trainer keeps those horses and hauls with the clients to shows. Who did the trainer originally learn from is a good question too. Their winning history is not everything but does give you an idea of their competency. Hope that give you some ideas.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I wouldn't consider myself and experienced reining rider even though I have ridden some reining horses (not in shows) and am currently working with my bay horse on patterns. I would assume just look for a trainer who is calm and respectful and doesn't insist on spurs and nerve blocks in their tails, etc. I would look for basically what you look for in other trainers. Having never worked with a trainer, I wouldn't really know what to look for.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

IM in the same boat asyou, i want to get started in rein/cow horse. Look for one that has apprenticied under a professional like bob avila or bobbi ingersal, you the "BIG" names. Or a trainer that i known in your area, or has a good reputation.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Look for championships! Ask for a TON of references call them and see how their horses have turned out etc, call up the McQuays they always have an amazing reining unit.


----------

